# Stuffed Mushrooms



## tropics (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry these are not smoked.

Players are Mushrooms, Parsley, Green Onions,Garlic,Blue Cheese,Butter













100_2626.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






  Stems removed for chopping













100_2628.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






Onions,Parsley,Garlic diced













100_2629.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






Blue Cheese broken up













100_2630.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






Every thing sauteed 













100_2631.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






Caps Stuffed













100_2633.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






Fights off crowd for a quick shot













100_2634.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






Wive was very kind and grabbed a few for me.I had one with my Reuben













100_2638.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 24, 2015






If you missed the Reuben being made.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233138/another-pastrami-from-corn-beef

Thanks for looking

Richie

       Stuffed Mushrooms

  Ingredients 

 Mushrooms
 Parsley
 green Onions
 Garlic 1 or 2 toes (optional)
 Blue Cheese 2 to 3 oz.
 Breadcrumbs 
 Butter

 Remove stems do a fine chop,dice onions,garlic,parsley.Sautee in butter for a few minutes let cool then add the Blue Cheese and Bread Crumbs.I drizzle some Olive oil after stuffing you can use butter if you want.
Bake in a preheated oven 400* F for 15 minutes


----------



## mummel (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow fantastic.  Have you tried the big mushrooms, portobellos?


----------



## tropics (Aug 24, 2015)

mummel said:


> Wow fantastic.  Have you tried the big mushrooms, portobellos?


I find them to big for stuffing,I grill them and they look like a Burger

Richie


----------



## b-one (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great!


b-one thanks,these are good first time I made them with Blue Cheese.

Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 24, 2015)

do you put the cheese in when sauteed or after ?


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> do you put the cheese in when sauteed or after ?


Cheese and Bread Crumbs after you sauteed 

Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 30, 2015)

I made some this past weekend just following his recipe and I give them a 10 hands down. man they were gone in a flash.


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> I made some this past weekend just following his recipe and I give them a 10 hands down. man they were gone in a flash.


Wow that is an impressive score 10 Thanks for trying them.Glad they turned out as well for you

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 29, 2016)

mummel said:


> Wow fantastic.  Have you tried the big mushrooms, portobellos?


Decided to give the Baby Bellas a shot,roasting them on the grill later

Richie













100_4216.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 29, 2016


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 29, 2016)

Gonna have to try these Richie, we really like stuffed mushrooms & yours look really tasty !   Thumbs Up    I'll be watching for the baby bellas !


----------



## b-one (May 29, 2016)

Looks tasty! I'll have some shrooms and peppers today or tomorrow, I find the bigger they are they have to much water naturally.


----------



## redheelerdog (May 29, 2016)

Richie - Those look amazing! Points













You Sir are Killin It.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 6, 2016


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Gonna have to try these Richie, we really like stuffed mushrooms & yours look really tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin Thanks these always go fast at my BBQs I changed up the seasoning in the Baby Bellas.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty! I'll have some shrooms and peppers today or tomorrow, I find the bigger they are they have to much water naturally.


b I use the big porta Bellas to make burgers 

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Richie - Those look amazing! Points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Thanks love these simple dishes,easy to make and tasty. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2016)

You know as much as we love stuffed Mushrooms, we hardly ever make them, You have me inspired

Points my friend







Gary


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2016)

gary s said:


> You know as much as we love stuffed Mushrooms, we hardly ever make them, You have me inspired
> 
> Points my friend
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks I did the Baby bellas on Sunday I'll do that post a little later,opened the pool yesterday.Water isn't bad considering the cover melted from the fire.Thanks for the point I appreciate it 

Richie


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2016)

tropics said:


> Gary Thanks I did the Baby bellas on Sunday I'll do that post a little later,opened the pool yesterday.Water isn't bad considering the cover melted from the fire.Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie


Aah  I remember Pool opening day, I always waited till all the Pine pollen was done, then uncover..

Gary


----------

